# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  первая мысль о смерти

## mors certa

мне 5 лет. погибает мой родной дядя. первая смерть в моей осознанной жизни. первая мысль - такой хороший человек, такой добрый человек, почему?
мне 6 лет... первая мысль - а что вообще будет после смерти? после 
*моей* смерти...
мне 11-12 лет. еду в машине через мост. мысль - хмммммм....
мне 14 лет. начинаю писать стихи. потому что только в них могу рассказать о своих мыслях. благополучная жизнь с виду. а что происходит внутри? хроническая депрессия. 
мне 24. ни одной попытки самоубийства. но с 16 лет постоянное желание. 
и поэтому я говорю о смерти не как о выходе из проблем. проблемы я решаю. голова хорошо работает. но тут совсем-совсем другое......

----------


## Вия

желание узнать что дальше будет после нее?познать какая она?;-)

----------


## NoNaMe

О смерти и суициде задумался когда мать вскрыла вены.
Это лет в 13-14 было...вот тогда и началось.

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм....када мне было 13..., наверное,....мысли о смерти сами стали приходить....сначало было страшно но потом я понял, что в смерти нет ничего плохого....; после полного краха тогдашнего сознания я полностью переосмыслил себя и мир, но желание смерти осталось....и с каждым днем растет.

----------


## Andrew

Смерть? Ну...вообщем...просто думаю, что это не страшно, но рассуждать не буду, так как не знаю, что будет когда я ТРУП...

----------


## Stribyorn

Честно?

О смерти я подумал когда мне было 8 лет(мне казалось что я утону в море)
Странно когда умирали близкие я ничего не чувствовал (оба деда)
А вот когда увидел документальный фильм про сибирскую язву...

Зря говорите что смерть не познаваема. Это НЕ абсолбтный ноль - смерть это переворот песочных часов... прыжок в НЕИЗВЕСТНОСТЬ а не в пустоту смерть у каждого будет своя и каждый попадет в СВОЙ Рай или Ад( мне иногда кажется что мне лет как этому миру)

----------


## Only_humaN

Странно, но у меня не было эээ прилюдии, как то на кухне (мне было лет 9) проскользнула мысль ударить себя в грудь ножом, ну а потом выводы - типа: наверное старики огорчатся и все такое...

----------


## Betta

Мне еще лет 6 было...была с сестрой на море и че то мне стало интересно :"Что же после смерти?".Я спросила у сестры.Она ответила , что узнать это можно только одним способом- умереть...У меня было такое желание убить себя ради интереса , но останавливал понятно страх.

----------


## Испорченная миром

Мне тоже в детстве приходила мысль убить себя, просто ради интереса, а что будет потом. Мне, наверно, было тоже 6. а может 5, тогда моя бабушка умерла, окружающие говорили что-то вроде, что ее душа еще на земле несколько дней и она наблюдает за нами. Ну и мне просто стало так вдруг интересно, захотелось тоже понаблюдать за всеми, полетать...Я помню: стаю на кухне и смотрю на кухонный нож, беру его в руки,и так любопытно...и хочется и страшно(а вдруг ничего?) В общем простояла так минут 5, а потом решила да ну его, все равно когда-нибудь умру.

----------


## Вия

9лет умер отец...тогда просто думала о ней.последние года 4 пыталась все изменить.т.к видела что это приведет не к одним только мыслям.сейчас где то около года я все бросила.просто текла по течению...до первой попытки.

----------


## Freezer2007

незнаю, я походу сколько себя помню никогда не боялся смерти, малый был недумал, лет с 11-12 воспринял её как вполне нормальное чтото, то чего нельзя избежать, и тут тупая логика - зачем боятся того чего не избежать с этим надо просто считатся.
А убится хочу гдето год, до того как друзья появились вроде не думал. а ща когда всё было но вновь остался один, жить уже не хочется.

----------


## Azazello

Лет в 8 задал вопрос "А зачем жить? Зачем люди живут?"
Лет с 9-10 некоторые мысли о смерти стали возникать.
С 12 лет приступы депрессии.
С 13 лет мысли о суициде.
В 15 лет первая попытка.

----------


## Висельник

Мне около 9ти было...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

5 лет, соседского мальчика збила машина, я не до конца понимала что произошло, но навсегда запомнила , что машины убивают людей, теперь панически их боюсь, для меня дорогу перейти целая трагедия.

в 11 лет четко помню мысли о суициде, я думала стоит до 12 доживать, или нет, не помню причины этих желаний, но мысли о смерти помню довольно четко...

----------


## salamandra

В 12 лет задумалась о смерти...о СВОЕЙ смерти...думала до этого о смерти, было интересно узнать, что там...И до сих пор ищу ответ на вопрос"зачем жить? Ведь в конце всё равно будет смерть." Столько путей у людей...Но все они ведут к смерти

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Не знаю, когда первый раз подумала о смерти не просто как о слове, вгоняющем остальных людей в какое-то печальное оцепенение. Просто с детства ехала в машине и мне почему-то казалось, что мы попаем в аврию и последствия будут весьма печальны,когда родители задерживались и приходили уже ночью мысль о том, что с ними что-то случилось тоже возникала в голове, причем непроизвольно. Причем как-то и тсраха не было, просто будто думала о том, что возможно завтра будет идти дождь, так же думала, что возможно из-за чего-то кто-то скоро умрет.Мысли о суициде появились уже позже, но тоже не вызывают какгог-либо страха. Что есть жизнь, что есть смерть - как-то не особо волнует.

----------


## Вейяр

В детском саду, очень было страшно при мысли, что меня не будет. всегда пытался как-то обогнуть возможность смерти в своих мечтаниях. тогда я для себя кстати решил, что жизнь существует ради жизни.

----------


## Slipknot

в 5 лет. когда подумала что папа с мамой умерли, потому что меня до 21 00 все никто и никак не забирал из садика, и я видела как воспитательница ходила из угла в угол и как то странно на меня смотрела. ) но таки явилась крестная и забрала меня. родители попали в аварию) все обошлось.

----------


## Психоделика

лет в 8 задумалась о том что кто-то из близких может умереть. тогда мне была близка бабушка. и когда я представила что ее вдруг не станет я помню думала об этом и плакала.
а потом уже где-то лет в 15 я начала чувствовать ся очень одинокой и тогда были всякие готичные заморочки. думала у меня проблемы тогда были ( эх вернуться бы в то время )

----------


## U.F.O.

в 18 первый раз задумался о СУ, в 18 первый раз попытался(неудачно), в 18 понял што лучше жить дальше...

----------


## +ElegiA+

в 6 лет первый раз задумалась когда убили дедушку.стало интересно что там после смерти и захотелось умереть.С тех пор постоянно думала о смерти,боялась ее.а лет с 12 перестала,наоборот это стало казаться единственным выходом из всех ситуаций.

----------


## пасанчик

в 16 помоему.
а помню както сметри ТАК испугался что просто рыдал на взыд.мамка успокаивала.в Сочи это случилось.пальмы,море,экзотика,первый раз на Юге.я тогда понял как прекрасна жизнь и как страшно умирать.я кричал что я однажды буду старым и умру,а я не хочу.мне тогда было 6 лет.

----------


## blooddrakon

О су первый раз задумался в 13 где-то......... а непосредственно о смерти как о явлении тоже лет в 5-6 .



> а помню както сметри ТАК испугался что просто рыдал на взрыд


 Да вот со мной примерно так-же было только было это в лагер в лесу. Не знаю с чего но я вдруг очень ярко себе представил как выросту потом состарюсь, а потом умру........ а дальше пустота...... и мысль о том что там не будет ничего и там я уже не смогу даже мыслить ужасно меня напугала.

----------


## xblp

О смерти всерьез начала задумываться только в пубортатный период
,но думаю это происходит с большинством.А еще была ужасной трусихой просто паникершей, и из-за этого часто находясь в запертом помещении с незнакомыми людьми представляла себе кровавые сцены с ними в главных ролях, причем очень даже  красочные, немного погодя  мысли о смерти стали неотъемлемой частью моего быта...И в какой-то мере присутствуют до сих пор.

----------


## 25ый

не помню когда, но это было. была мысль, не понятно было как может быть так, что меня не будет, а мир буде продолжать после меня.
сейчас я понимаю, что можно жить, быть, иметь место, но как бы формально и  при этом и не существовать, вовсе.
но все же я знаю теперь ответ на тот, давний свой вопрос.
когда я умру - мир умрет со мной. почему? потому что миры у каждого разные. каждый человек - это мир, и каждая смерть - смерть чьего-то мира.
целая катастрофа, апокалипсис, трагедия.
переживаю.

----------


## артур

первая мысль суицида ко мне пришла где-то в 14-15 лет когда я был в 9-10 классе...в школе дела шли ужасно...друзей на было...я был самый последний изггой школы и двора...тогда появилась мысль о смерти...
в16 я нашел альтернативу резанья вен- это было и вырезание на руке лезвием пектограммы, и резание плеча до мяса...
Кстати это помогает...правда не надолго...

----------


## IncognitO

Долгие неприятные двухлетние диструктивные мысли в мозге делают дело )) Хз, год назад или наверно всё же пол года назад началось. Ну точнее не та мысль что завтра иду и убью себя, а просто как варианты. Что если всё плохо будет прям вообще хуже некуда, как что и куда и результативность.

----------


## Black Angel

помню с самого раннего детства я начала видеть смерть, но это была ерунда, мне очень нравилось хоронить всех умерших, жучков, паучков, котят, щенков, за что нередко получала втыки от взрослых. реально со смертью сталкнулась в 8 лет, когда (предположительно) от передозировки умер отчим, но никакого стаха  перед смертью в тот момент я не испытала. лет в 11 умер прадедушка, страха не было и тут. помню его похороны, лето, жара, я смотрела на его тело и чувствовала лишь безграничное спокойствие на душе. сама начала задумываться о жизни, о смерти и обо всем подобном в 14 лет, когда и начались первые депрессии и рассуждения о самоубийстве, с тех пор все эти мысли со мной постоянно

----------


## kasiwagi

о самоубийстве - лет в 14 (как и многие другие) - с тех пор я знаю, что смерть - мое единственное желание.

----------


## prodemo

мысли о смерти - в 10лет. бабушка постоянно учила жить правильно, чтоб в ад не попасть. тогда думала, правда ли есть иной мир? мысли о су - с 14. осознала относительно взрослым умом свои проблемы и поняла, что могу убить себя. первая попытка в 18лет. желание су есть до сих пор.

----------


## stre10k

о смерти не помню... о суициде в конце 5 класса, когда меня впервые бросила девушка...это был последний учебный день перед летом, все веселились танцевали в классе, я пошел на 4 этаж школы где никого не было и пытался окно открыть чтоб выпрыгнуть... в общем то много б нервов сэкономил если б удалось тогда

а вообще еще до школы рассыпал кубики по полу и катался по ним голой спинйо как будто я упал с большой высоты... хз года 4 может... думал что так умру или что то такое... вряд ли тогда знал что такое суицид

----------


## NoE.K.

жаль..........

----------


## Rita

первая мысль
наверное лет в 13 
переходной возраст наверное
а конкретно когда с отцом ругалась хотелось сделать что сумасшедшее и что бы ему больно было.но тогда это было из-за злости. жалею теперь за такие мысли,его уже нет

сейчас все СЕРЬЕЗНО,а все из-за любви

----------


## mors certa

> первая мысль
> наверное лет в 13 
> переходной возраст наверное
> а конкретно когда с отцом ругалась хотелось сделать что сумасшедшее и что бы ему больно было.но тогда это было из-за злости. жалею теперь за такие мысли,его уже нет
> 
> сейчас все СЕРЬЕЗНО,а все из-за любви


 мой тебе совет. 
переболей. любовь - не повод убивать себя.

----------


## buster777

Первые мысли о суициде появились в 2006 году когда нужно было готовиться к поступлению...Было дико скучно и одиноко. Помню поехал к психологу...Посоветовали обратиться к платному спецу., чтобы развить язык тела. Учился на бюджете..было сложно...перевёлся более лёгкий ВуЗ и началось... Психолог располагался на  станции метро "Золотые Ворота.Возле входа из метро была вывеска "Hillsong - любить Бога, жизнь, людей" ...Ходил туда 2,5 года...Временно залечил раны, а вообще я забыл про проблеммы абсолютно. Обман, ложь, предательство, корыстолюбие. Религия - чемпион по пустым претензиям и обещаниям. Они там трепещат перед Лжецом всех времён и Народов. :Big Grin: +Развернулась и ушла девушка, которой я нравился, но мы не могли быть вместе...Часто снились сны с падающими самолётами. Последний раз снился сон от 1-го лица. Я сижу в своей комнате и тут на меня падает самолёт.Дом медленно раскачивается и я падаю вместе с обломками самолёта и дома на землю. Стал употреблять много алкоголя. Стало лень ходить в магазин..Стирать одежду... Как-то тащю свою жизнь дальше...

----------


## volnapozitiva

После нещасной любви в школе резал себе вены, топился в раковине, все тщетно.. находили и возвращали к жизни. Принудительное лечение, таблетки засовывали в глотку добрые врачи. Стал красить волосы в черный, слушать Tokio Hotel.. Жестоко избивали во дворе, даже девченки издевались, я несмог за себя постоять.

----------


## buster777

> После нещасной любви в школе резал себе вены, топился в раковине, все тщетно.. находили и возвращали к жизни. Принудительное лечение, таблетки засовывали в глотку добрые врачи. Стал красить волосы в черный, слушать Tokio Hotel.. Жестоко избивали во дворе, даже девченки издевались, я несмог за себя постоять.


 У меня во дворе не такие жестокие парни...Некоторые даже уважали...Но помню в классе 6 или 7 меня отправили в какой-то дебильный лагерь...Я бывал в лагерях и получше. Бывало, что над мной глумились, избивали....Конечно до суицида не доходило....Но были не приятные моменты...Но вместе с тем были и хорошие моменты, которые я не хочу забывать. Напр. много чего хорошего или "приятные мелочи", которые приятно вспоминать в трудные моменты жизни. Знаешь, мне причинили меньше боли те девушки, которые надо мной издевались, чем те которые делали знаки внимания и рассказывали мне какой я классный и хороший, а потом уходили хлопнув дверью и посылали матом. в одном крутом лагере я познакомился с классной компанией парней, так когда всякие лохи приставали они за меня заступались. Было очень приятно. А когда они заболели, я с ними проводил время, чтобы им скучно не было.

----------


## volnapozitiva

Помню один раз, меня особенно жестоко избили во дворе, еле ноги волочил, так после этого я шугаюсь каждого прохожего, а перед выходом на улицу долго стою ломаюсь у двери, немогу себя перебороть. Хоть те времена уже давно прошли, и физических травм больше нет, душа моя искалечена навсегда.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я когда по темным улицам поздно хожу, то убеждаю себя, что я в танке. или меня просто не видно. невидимая я и все тут. и тогда ко мне не цепляются. а райончик у нас  дикий. и гопов, и просто алкоголиков-наркоманов достаточно. в подъезде вообще недавно притон прикрыли, хозяина посадили, но вот в квартирке той все еще кто-то тусуется.
только мы от темы отклоняемся вроде как

----------


## _Girl_

У каждого свой опыт...
Я о смерти знала с... лет 4, наверна, когда умер близкий родственник. Потом мы на кладбище ходили часто  поминать умерших. Тогда я помню солнце, лес кладбищенский, цветы - живые и искусственные, фото умерших людей на могилах. 
Нас детей туда брали только летом, поэтому и воспоминания летние. Взрослые говорили об умерших родственниках, как о по-прежнему живущих где-то. Дома на видном месте стояли их фото в рамочках. 
Кого-то я даже помнила живым. 
Поэтому я воспринимала тему смерти спокойно.
Еще из Библии мне читали тогда про смерть... Но я не могла на тот момент понять, что им было БОЛЬНО. каково это вообще...

В те годы как-то это не казалось страшным. Поскольку родители пытались внушить позитивный взгляд на вещи. Страшно стало уже потом, когда я испытала эту боль на себе. Тогда-то и поняла, насколько смерть может опустошить и потом преследовать еще долго-долго.
Может я драматизирую, не знаю.

----------


## zax

Лет наверно в 4 я понял человек не может быть живым если он порядочен. 
Видимо какойто дядька тогда что-то сделал кому-то нехорошее и я понимал что даже я должен был ему возразить за что он меня при разных весовых категориях должен просто убить одним ударом. 
Так я понял - ты здесь пока ты трус.

----------


## ak01

> и поэтому я говорю о смерти не как о выходе из проблем. проблемы я решаю. голова хорошо работает. но тут совсем-совсем другое......


 Да, тут действительно нечто совсем-совсем другое... возвращение Домой - вот что тут. В последние годы начал хорошо чувствовать Дом. Сейчас нахожусь где-то на пограничной территории. Тоже очень хочу Домой. тут уже слишком скучно, от многих вещей этого мира тошнит. часто от некоторых людей. а Дома, как уже было сказано, совсем-совсем другое... и по какой-то причине относительно недавно я стал достаточно хорошо чувствовать это "другое". этот мир (текущую реальность) нельзя сравнить с Домом. да, этот мир тоже классный, в нем ооочень много хорошего, много веселых "аттракционов"... но это совсем не....... ничто из текущего мира не может сравниться с Домом...
с уважением, ак.

----------


## Nika...

Впервые я подумала об этом в 15 лет, после группового ... над собой. Но почему-то подумала о маме... Год назад ушел в Тот мир мой самый Родной и Близкий человек - единственный, кто понимал и принимал меня в этой жизни... Теперь о смерти думаю постоянно...

----------


## 999

Домой? Когда я думаю о том, кто меня выкинул из этого дома, не дав с собой достаточного и постоянно отнимая те крохи, которые появляются в этой жизни, и жить-то хочется, но уже долгое время не получается....
Нах такой дом..

----------


## Lena1812

Первые мысли о смерти в 10 лет. Дальше было куча попыток самоубийства. Пока что неудачных - вытаскивали постоянно. Теперь вытаскивать будет некому. Так что думаю уже скоро - она и покой. покой...эххх. мне 25л

----------


## Destruct

Лет в 12 наверное, когда стала осознавать себя. Хотелось просто понять, что будет после смерти, и будет ли

----------


## ak01

> Домой? Когда я думаю о том, кто меня выкинул из этого дома, не дав с собой достаточного и постоянно отнимая те крохи, которые появляются в этой жизни, и жить-то хочется, но уже долгое время не получается....
> Нах такой дом..


 я имел в  виду иной Дом. тот, откуда приходят наши души. больше я врядли смогу сказать. те, в ком живет схожее ощущение, уверен поймут меня.

----------


## Alies

Точно не помню когда.Наверное лет в 16 (самое ранее осознанное желание).С тех пор много воды утекло.если уж совсем "припечет" знаю и способ и время и отмазки и пофиг будет на все.Хотя есть еще парочка желаний,которые "греют"душу и без осуществления,которых скучно уходить.А вобще время нифига не лечит..просто болезнь переходит в хроническую форму.

----------


## allin

мне было четыре. умерла родственница. я не понимала что это значит, смерть была только невозможностью действовать, отъединением от  мира. Появлялись страхи. В моих представлениях это было похоже на погребение заживо.

----------


## наивная дурочка

общем мысли такие полезли год назад..не знаю,но оч хорошо запомнился момент,когда я одна,никто ж с воришкой не общается(меня тогда обвинили в воровстве,которого я не совершала,просто моя единственная подруга всё свалила на меня) сидела на подоконнике у спотрзала и тупо смотрела в окно,осмысливая,как мне идти на остальные уроки..тут мимо прошли пацаны-однокласссники и бросили мне чёт такое обидное,типа "чё ещё затырила?"потом прошёл ванька,тож одноклассник,который до этого в истории сказал учительнице ,что вора нашли,и спросил с ехидным участием,зачем я это сделала..девчонки шептались за спиной..это всё не считая того,что на весь коридор однокласснички таращились,спрашивая,куда это воришка пошла на этот раз,не считая того,что и дома мне никто не верил,даже самые близкие,не считая того,что единственной подруги я лишилась,а другой не было..дико хотелось выговориться,но рядом никого не было..совсем..даже родители мне не верили..сидишь на кухне,пьёшь чай,пытаешься отойти от всего что творится с тобой в школе,а тут тебя в лоб спрашивают"ну это точно не ты?" и окончательно добивают..вообщем сидела я тогда на школьном подоконнике,тупо смотрела в окно и так же тупо ревела..просто уже мой излюбленный способ с закусыванием губ до крови не помогал..хотелось свалить домой,но и там было не лучше..и тогда я подумала,что лучше не жить..в школьном огороде пилили липы..жалко их было..думала,что лучше б меня так взяли и лишили жизни..я тогда хотела повеситься,но не решилась..всё давно прошло,но мысли не исчезли..что то сломалось тогда внутри,и ремонту не подлежит..

----------


## [agatha]

действительно, что-то сломалось... мне лет 12 было. первые депрессии тогда начались. и вроде все так нормально было... думала, что нет. все хорошо. все будет хорошо. хорошо, конечно, так и не стало). а потом как-то так проскользнуло, что ведь можно умереть, наверное, и тогда точно будет лучше. или не будет. 
вот с тех пор и началось...

----------


## Flash

Первая осознанная (та, которую я помню и могу оценить) встреча со смертью была лет в 5. Может немного раньше. Умер прадед. Дальше - больше. В 14 и 15 на похоронах одноклассников. Стою и думаю, как же так... Почему я не переживаю, и ничего не чувствую как остальные? Или хотя бы не ржу за углом как те пару <censored>...
Но первая мысль о суициде появилась лет в 12. Откуда она взялась - черт её знает...Самое главное что с тех пор она никуда так и не делась.

----------


## bauua

А я реально подумал о смерти, даже прикоснулся к ней, в тот момент когда проснулся и понял, что секунду назад, в хлам пьяный, нырнул под воду. Вынырнул и "озаренный" пошел к своей компании.

----------


## нет жизни...

Первый раз появились мысли о смерти в 9 лет ....мне совсем не страшно было,как и сейчас ... ...

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Да, вижу я не один такой и меня это радует! =)
Предупреждаю сразу, то что я напишу дальше, я этим не вкоем случае не хочу ни кого разжалобить или типо того, я просто опишу некоторые моменты своей жизни! Мне наверное от этого станет легче, а вы может поймёте почему у меня вечно маниакально-депресивно-суициидальные мысли, итак:
*мне приблизительно 5-7лет* отец алкаш на новый год, во время пьянки и соры, у меня и моей сестры(на год младше) на глазах порезал мать ножом, повредив почти все сухожилия на руках. Её тащили в таком виде, что многие "мясные" фильмы ужасов, это просто сказка. Она выжила, но с ним не развелась, т.к. была "так" воспитана.
*весь период от 8 до 10* отец, почти каждый месяц бухает и дебоширит, меня это всё откровенно говоря за*бало уже тогда. В тоже время разбивает(ну не то чтобы сильно, но достаточно) маме голову палкой, я её с сестрой в этот момент защищали и мне чуть не сломал кисть. Дальше в таком же духе, но не так сильно.
*около 9-11* я случайно падаю с 5го этажа, но остаюсь жив, не полчив "НИ" одной трамвы. Отец продолжает пить.
*с 12 и до 17* отец пьёт почти каждый день, максимум через день. И "каждый" раз когда он пьёт, они ругаются, до рукоприкладства доходит редко, но как говорится метко.
*с 15 и по сей день...* С 15и меня начинают преследовать суициидальные мысли. Первая попытка, напиться колёс примерно в 16ь, не вышло. Потчи 17ь пытаюсь повесится, но т.к. руки были свободны, то из-за инстинкта самосохранения выпутываюсь, потом канешно жалею. с 17и почти до 19и каждый день думаю о суициде и планирую наилучший способ. В 19ь опять пью колёса, но всё серьёзней, всё равно выжил.
Пытаюсь броситься под поезд, но чёрт побери, это просто нереально страшно.....так и не решился.
Отец только недавно бросил пить и пытается делать вид, что он нормальный отец и всё путём, но я его уже ненавижу(да что там, я его стал ненавидить именно в тот проклятый "Новый год"). Пытается со мной базарить как говорится по мужски, но блин, как же я его ненавижу, немогу долго на него смотреть, хочется вцепится ему в горло.
Сейчас вот продумываю пару способов суицида, уже скорее всего точно получится! Так что если, я не буду писать на сайте больше двух трёх дней подрят, то вы знаете в чём причина  :Big Grin:

----------


## огрызок тепла

я так и не поняла, суицид из-за ненависти к отцу? алкоголизм не лечится. но это проблемы другого человека, а не твои. так вот из-за чьих-то проблем себя убивать? я чего-то не понимаю в этой жизни что ли?

----------


## Дима_

> Да, вижу я не один такой и меня это радует! =)
> Предупреждаю сразу, то что я напишу дальше


 Прям как у меня в прошлом! Я думал это только в моей семье так. Мама умерла в 49 лет,  для неё мучения и страдания закончились. Даже не знаю, хорошо ли это или нет. С одной стороны больше не мучается. С другой...не знаю.
Если твоя жизнь только страдания и нет выхода, то конечно жить не нужно. Но если выход есть, надо стараться прекратить мучения. У меня страдания и пока нет выхода, но есть и радости, из-за которых я жив.
Жизнь меняется, в 10 лет одна была, сейчас совершенно другая. То плохо, то хорошо.

----------


## bauua

Тут (на этом прекрасном форуме) вряд ли кто-то будет кого-то оплакивать.
Каждый за себя.

----------


## Злой_гений

Наверное, лет в 11, когда родители развелись и начались всякие катаклизмы в семье, но попыток суицида не было.

----------


## Andvari

6 лет. Прыжок в реку, когда достали, вода в лёгких, откачивание... И осознание того, что меня могло бы не стать.
8 лет. Первое осознанное желание умереть.
14 лет. Первая сознательная попытка...

----------


## Shamal

> Хм....када мне было 13..., наверное,....мысли о смерти сами стали приходить....сначало было страшно но потом я понял, что в смерти нет ничего плохого....; после полного краха тогдашнего сознания я полностью переосмыслил себя и мир, но желание смерти осталось....и с каждым днем растет.


 Нечто очень похожее, но сейчас идет уже не увереность в правильности су.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Ну...это вроде было в лет 8, но тогда я наверное не хотел умереть,это был просто всплеск эмоций...показуха и довольно-таки глупо. Потом обходился без мыслей. Хотя посещали пару раз в лет 13-14 наверное... Но по-настоящему эти мысли пришли и поселились в голове в лет 17. С тех пор такие думы каждодневны. Хотя коммуникация с людьми(и некоторые другие факторы) тормозят развитие таких мыслей.

----------


## Selbstmord

Я стал задумываться об этом где то года 3-4 назад...и до сих пор мое отношение к жизни не изменилось.

----------


## Святой отец

Я задумываюсь о смерти лет с 5-и. Мне очень не нравится моё тело.

----------


## INIESTA

Год назад я понял что дико одинок в этой вселенной....Полгода назад что нету смысла жизни , а три месяца назад понял что хочу умереть.

----------


## Каин

> первая мысль о смерти


 В 25 лет,сразу же после первой мысли: "она меня не любит".

----------


## Герда

Впервые в 15 лет, 6 лет назад. 
Думала, что прививка от такого желания пожизненной будет. Видимо нужна ревакцинация. Или не нужна.

----------


## Каин

Что же это за прививка была? Нашла друга?

----------


## Герда

> Что же это за прививка была? Нашла друга?


 
Я никогда не ищу. Это не моё кредо.

----------


## Каин

Твое кредо -найдите меня? Чё, эт нормально,если ты "золото".

----------


## Герда

> Твое кредо -найдите меня? Чё, эт нормально,если ты "золото".


 
Нет никого, и это не зависит от качеств, не твоих не моих.

----------


## Каин

Что "никого", и что "не зависит"?

----------


## Герда

> Что "никого", и что "не зависит"?


 Бррр, останавливайся.))) Здесь не форум знакомств ттт. Мне это не нужно.

----------


## Каин

> Бррр, останавливайся.)))


 Чего хочет женщина,того хочет Бог.

----------


## Герда

> Чего хочет женщина,того хочет Бог.


 Спасибо за понимание.)

----------

